# We have some good news



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Straight from cyanogen
https://plus.google....q4knbyjh4hprg0k

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.



> *SGS3 on Verizon Update*
> 
> So for anyone who is wondering, this last weekend I finalized a kexec-based boot sequence for CM9 on the d2vzw (Samsung Galaxy S3, Verizon variant) that will allow standard installs to the device.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't have a s3 but I'm glad to see that

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

very exciting stuff. thx for the update. been skimming through the forums daily for some news


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't have Google + can you post what the news is?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Very exciting! Can't wait


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

dvader said:


> I don't have Google + can you post what the news is?


The CM team has CM9 running on the vzw sgs3 with custom kernal support via kexec workaround. just no working data atm.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

OP updated!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So stoked about this! Although I do actually like some things about stock, so I'm conflicted. Random question: the no-shutter-lag camera, is that a hardware thing or a software thing? I ask because if I switch to an AOSP ROM, I'd rather not loose that. It's chief among a few stock features that I really like and that will make me torn once CM9 comes out.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

The Gnex is AOSP and also has not shutter lag. It must just be in the camera apk. So you shouldn't lose this feature by going to cm9. If CM9 does change the camera you could always side load it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool thanks. How about the lockscreen? I love the default ripple lockscreen, I hope the devs will find a way to port it to AOSP.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Cool thanks. How about the lockscreen? I love the default ripple lockscreen, I hope the devs will find a way to port it to AOSP.


that might be part of TW...... it would be cool however to have an AOSP TW hybrid instead of everyone just focusing on AOSP roms..... i like this phone because it is DIFFERENT compared to the gnex... if i wanted to go back strictly aosp, i would have just kept my gnex... thats my conflicting issue... all of the motion gestures would be gone.. I dunno.. i thought i would HATE TW at first, but i really like it since i been using it


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> that might be part of TW...... it would be cool however to have an AOSP TW hybrid instead of everyone just focusing on AOSP roms..... i like this phone because it is DIFFERENT compared to the gnex... if i wanted to go back strictly aosp, i would have just kept my gnex... thats my conflicting issue... all of the motion gestures would be gone.. I dunno.. i thought i would HATE TW at first, but i really like it since i been using it


I'm with you. There are parts of Touchwiz (the lockscreen, the camera app, the messaging app, and that weather widget in the stock launcher) that I really like. I definitely want to go more AOSP than not, but I would prefer to keep some parts of it. So overall, I give a big +1 to the hybrid idea.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

it would be cool though.... more OPTIONS to have... that isss the point of being rooted right?? to have limitless options on what you want to do with your phone.... I like the TW gapps... how my phone app has call recording native in it ( i doubt i will ever use it, however its awesome just to have), i LOVEEE the camera app far better then the aosp one... I dunno.. i just feel like ill have another GNEX if i fully go back to AOSP..... if i recall though, im not saying anything on WHO, but i believe someone will be working on a HYBRID aosp/tw rom.... well see what time comes closer and i have more info


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> it would be cool though.... more OPTIONS to have... that isss the point of being rooted right?? to have limitless options on what you want to do with your phone.... I like the TW gapps... how my phone app has call recording native in it ( i doubt i will ever use it, however its awesome just to have), i LOVEEE the camera app far better then the aosp one... I dunno.. i just feel like ill have another GNEX if i fully go back to AOSP..... if i recall though, im not saying anything on WHO, but i believe someone will be working on a HYBRID aosp/tw rom.... well see what time comes closer and i have more info


This^


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Data the only major bug?camera and everything work?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> So stoked about this! Although I do actually like some things about stock, so I'm conflicted. Random question: the no-shutter-lag camera, is that a hardware thing or a software thing? I ask because if I switch to an AOSP ROM, I'd rather not loose that. It's chief among a few stock features that I really like and that will make me torn once CM9 comes out.


Shutter lag was dealt with at the release of Ice Cream Sandwich. That being said the continual auto-focus that the GS3 has helps to make sure the pictures look good. Any phone running on ICS will have a much faster camera than previous Android versions.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

How long is the cold boot process now? Does it affect system performance at all having to use the kexec process?


----------

